# Need helpful info on Kenpo Schools Ft. Lauderdale



## Emptyhand (May 19, 2007)

I am looking for information about Kenpo schools in the Plantation/Ft. Lauderdale area.

If anyone would have some suggestions/recommendations for Kenpo schools here it would be greatly appreciated. I can't seem to find too many on the internet. Those that I have found have either closed or moved. Unfortunately, Miami and the Miami area is not an option due to distance. I am looking for some convenience for travel due to my work schedule.


----------



## KenpoDave (May 29, 2007)

Emptyhand said:


> I am looking for information about Kenpo schools in the Plantation/Ft. Lauderdale area.
> 
> If anyone would have some suggestions/recommendations for Kenpo schools here it would be greatly appreciated. I can't seem to find too many on the internet. Those that I have found have either closed or moved. Unfortunately, Miami and the Miami area is not an option due to distance. I am looking for some convenience for travel due to my work schedule.


 
I Googled "Ft. Lauderdale, kenpo" and came up with 4 different schools on the first page.  One is Bart Vale's Tiger & Dragon Kenpo Karate.  Good stuff.


----------



## Shodan (May 29, 2007)

Being from California, I don't know the area.....but are you close to Pompano, Bonita Springs or Hollywood, FL?


----------



## Emptyhand (May 29, 2007)

I heard Bart Vale's school is more shootfighting and the kenpo is offered in private instruction.

The Hollywood school on Taft has since closed.

Pompano is 16 miles away.

The only other Kenpo school is at Broward Community College and you have to be a student to attend.


----------



## Shodan (May 29, 2007)

If you can commute, here is the info. for the one in Pompano- it's under the Planas lineage.


[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*American Kenpo Institute*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Mr. Dave Miller
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]1601 South Cypress Road
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Pompano, FL 33060
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]954-941-9228
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]mrmiller@americankenpoinstitute.com
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]www.americankenpoinstitute.com[/FONT]


----------



## Emptyhand (May 30, 2007)

I appreciate the information Shodan.


----------



## teej (Jul 23, 2010)

Shodan said:


> If you can commute, here is the info. for the one in Pompano- it's under the Planas lineage.
> 
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*American Kenpo Institute*[/FONT]
> ...


 
This guy ripped a friend of mine off for a lot of money. Has anyone else been taken? We're contacting the attorney general. If you paid tuitions in full only to have him close without notice within a few weeks of paying him, contact me through MT.


----------

